# ~그런지



## coffee99

안녕하세요!

저는 이표현을 이해 못 해요... 좀 도와 주실 수있어요?

예를 들면:

"날씨가 더워서 그런지 밥을 먹고 싶지 않네요"
I guess this sentence means something like "Because the weather is so hot I don't want to eat dinner"... but what does "그런지" mean?

언제나 한국어를 참을 성 있게 설명 해 주셔서 정말 감사해요


----------



## jr.andre.k

안녕하세요!

저는 이표현을 이해 못 해요... 좀 도와 주실 수있어요?

예를 들면:

"날씨가 더워서 그런지 밥을 먹고 싶지 않네요"
I guess this sentence means something like "Because the weather is so hot I don't want to eat dinner"... but what does "그런지" mean?

언제나 한국어를 참을 성 있게 설명 해 주셔서 정말 감사해요 
-----------------------------------------------------------------

Fatal question and I'm pleased to take the chance to explain. I'm not linguist but I will tell my view on that. If I made mistake, just let me know. Attention, this may be a few hard for you, but it's not a big deal.

First, if you want to learn 한글, it's helpful to know this. By using the language, humans talk. We transfer what we think. In most of occidental languages, the contents are the fact itself.

The fact is that
1. weather is so hot
2. I don't want to eat dinner.

Connected as cause and effect. And in English, to connect, we only put the word "because~ (so)~"
-----------------
Contrast to that, in 한글, we also put the feeling, what we sense, what we perceive from considering that FACT. Means, if we add things like '그런지', meaning will be changed, slightly. (In fact, it's not that slight difference among Korean; who has spoken Korean since young).
In some cases, 그런지 means - you are not sure about your reasoning. It's the state that you don't exactly know the reason why you don't want to eat dinner. BUT, maybe it's because of hot weather. And also sometimes, 'slight sorry for the fact that I don't want to eat dinner'. It depends on the situation.

Translations could be:
I'm afraid to say this but I don't want to eat dinner it's maybe because weather is hot.
or
Because the weather is hot I don't want to eat dinner. (just neutral, in this case, 그런지 means nothing.)

It is great skill to use '그런지' because in this society, we consider the manner, called 예절 as a virtue. You put the word 그런지 and you express your feeling indirectly. It can be used magnificently when you have to deny the proposal.

On the other had, it also makes the ambiance timid. Because we use 그런지, at the same time we leave something subtle. It is not 100% definite statement.

Again, if I made mistakes or somethings are not clear, reply or mail me.

좋은 하루. 도움이 되었으면 좋겠습니다.


----------



## coffee99

jr.andre.kr님 - 흥미있고 철저한 답장 주셔서 감사합니다!

I think 그런지 might be a little like 'somehow' in English, but that it can't really be translated... 다른 문화 이나까...

Just as another example, have I used it correctly in the sentences below?

이 식당에서 분위기 좀 이상해서 그런지 사람들이 많이 없네요.
(The atmosphere is a bit strange at this restaurant so maybe that's why there aren't many people there).

여기서 이민 왔을 때 제가 아는 사람이 별로 없어서 그런지 편하지 않았어요.
(When I migrated here I felt uncomfortable, perhaps because I didn't know many people).

시험 기간이라서 그런지 쉬지 못 해요.
(Perhaps I can't relax because it's exam time).



> it can be used magnificently when you have to deny the proposal.


 
Could a dialogue for this idea be like...
가: 파티에 같이 갈래요?
나: 지금 좀 긴장 해서 그런지 가고 싶지 않네요.
(I'm afraid I don't feel like going, maybe because I'm a bit stressed at the moment).

Does that sound rude or strange??

Also, do you only use '그런지' with negative sentences?

감사합니다!!!


----------



## Tourmaline

이 식당에서 분위기 좀 이상해서 그런지 사람들이 많이 없네요.
(The atmosphere is a bit strange at this restaurant so maybe that's why there aren't many people there).

------------------------------------------------------------------
The usage of '그런지' is right, but to make it more natural:
이 식당 분위기가 좀 이상해서 그런지 사람들이 많이 없네요.
------------------------------------------------------------------

여기서 이민 왔을 때 제가 아는 사람이 별로 없어서 그런지 편하지 않았어요. 
(When I migrated here I felt uncomfortable, perhaps because I didn't know many people).

------------------------------------------------------------------
You better take out '서' after '여기.'
------------------------------------------------------------------

시험 기간이라서 그런지 쉬지 못 해요.
(Perhaps I can't relax because it's exam time).

------------------------------------------------------------------
This is grammatically right, but it's somewhat weird,
because we use '그런지' when, in a specific situation,
your judgement of cause and effect is rather personal,
so that you don't know whether other people think same with you.

As changing your English sentence,
'I can't relax perhaps because it's exam time.'

It's weird, right? 
I see 'perhaps(maybe) because' can be translated to '그런지.'
Your own third one should be translated like this:
'시험기간이라서 아마 쉬지 못할거에요.'
------------------------------------------------------------------ 

Could a dialogue for this idea be like...
가: 파티에 같이 갈래요?
나: 지금 좀 긴장 해서 그런지 가고 싶지 않네요.
(I'm afraid I don't feel like going, maybe because I'm a bit stressed at the moment).

Does that sound rude or strange??

--------------------------------------------------------------------
It is not rude. But if you want to say I'm a bit 'stressed,'
you better use '기분이 좋지 않다' rather than '긴장하다.'

But it's weird you use '그런지' there, 
because it's your own feeling and you actually sure about it.
You don't need to consider whether other people will agree with you or not.
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Also, do you only use '그런지' with negative sentences?

-------------------------------------------------------------------
Oh, it is not.
You can use like this.
'저 아이는 매일 운동을 해서 그런지 날씬하네요.'
(I see she has a good shape. It's propably because she works out everyday.)
it's not negative. 

Hoping it helps.
------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## coffee99

Tourmaline님~ 도와 주셔서 감사합니다!! I think 그런지 seems quite difficult to use well~ but I feel like I understand it a bit more now 

Could you use this word when giving your opinion about things too, like politics or current events? Like, for example, "미국에서 오바마를 대통령으로 선출해서 그런지 요즘 사람들이 좀 더 긍정적 인 것 같아요." (These days people seem a bit more optimistic, perhaps it's because Obama was elected President in the USA).... or does that just sound really strange???

감사합니다!


----------



## jr.andre.k

Could you use this word when giving your opinion about things too, like politics or current events? Like, for example, "미국에서 오바마를 대통령으로 선출해서 그런지 요즘 사람들이 좀 더 긍정적 인 것 같아요." 
-
grammatically it works perfect.

for make it better,
you can also re-organize the order.
요즘, 미국에서 오바마를 대통령으로 선출해서 그런지 사람들이 좀 더 긍정적 인 것 같아요.
미국에서 오바마를 대통령으로 선출해서 그런지 요즘(,) 사람들이 좀 더 긍정적 인 것 같아요.


----------



## nhk9

날씨가 더워서 그런지 밥을 먹고 싶지 않네요

It's actually quite easy to understand, when you break down what 그런지 to its components.

그러하다 = such, as such, such a way
지 = question marker

날씨가 더워서 그런지 밥을 먹고 싶지 않네요
perhaps because the weather is hot, i don't want to eat rice.


----------



## want8

'그런지' is originally come from the adjective '그러하다' (or you can also say '그렇다').
As nhk9 explained above, '그러하다' means such, as such, like that, be so, etc.
For example, '세상이란 그러한 것이다' is translated into 'Such is the way of the world'.

'그런지' is actually an abbreviation for '그러한지', which is used with '몰라도'.
So '그러한지(는) 몰라도' is the same meaning of '그런지 몰라도' and '그런지'.
'그러한지 몰라도' literally means 'I don't know if it is something like that, 'I don't understand if this is right', 'It's probably because'.

For example, '머리가 아파서 그러한지는 몰라도 좀 쉬고 싶어요.' or '머리가 아파서 그런지 몰라도 쉬고 싶어요.' '머리가 아파서 그런지 좀 쉬고 싶어요.' can be translated into 'It's probably because I have a headache. I want to get some rest.'

So '그런지' is used in a situation when you have a reason or explanation for something but you have a tiny doubt about the reason or explanation.


----------

